# white little hairs?



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

on my rocks and arifical plants there are little white hair looking things. there is a film on my water and stuff floating on it. i have done 70 precent water changes once of twice a week to try getting rid of it.
i have two bettas and a snail in a divided 5.5 gal. i havent done any water test in a while, but when i first noticed this problem i tested and everything was fine.
also its unfilterd. i just got a sponge filter for it in hopes that it will clear it up. this white hair looking stuff is not sticking on the fish. i dont know what it is! i have some melafix but i am pretty sure it isnt something i need to use for this problem.

later i will do another water test and see what my nitrate, nitrite, amonia etc readings are


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

actually a better way to discribe this is like white dust


----------

